# Are all of these computer parts compatible?



## Luxio (Jul 8, 2010)

I'm building my own desktop pc to save a bit of money. I really don't want to go over $600 and I'd like to be able to do some mild gaming on it....I don't play hardcore, but I'd like to be able to play recent and upcoming games in at least low-medium settings.* Is this a fairly good setup? And will it all work together?*
*Hard Drive:*
Seagate Barracuda 7200.12 ST3250318AS 250GB 7200 RPM SATA 3.0Gb/s 3.5" Internal Hard Drive -Bare Drive 
*Motherboard:*
ASRock K10N78 AM2+/AM2 NVIDIA GeForce 8200 ATX AMD Motherboard 
*Graphics/Video Card:*
SAPPHIRE 100253HDMI Radeon HD 4650 512MB 128-bit GDDR2 PCI Express 2.0 x16 HDCP Ready CrossFireX Support Low Profile Ready Video Card 
*Network Interface Card:*
Rosewill RC-402 10/100Mbps PCI LAN Card 1 x RJ-45 - Also Supports WINDOWS VISTA READY 
*Optical Drive:*
ASUS Black SATA DVD-ROM Drive Model DVD-E818A6T/BLK/B/G 
*Power Supply:*
Antec BP550 Plus 550W Continuous Power ATX12V V2.2 Modular Active PFC Power Supply 
*Sound Card:*
SIIG IC-510012-S2 5.1 Channels PCI Interface SoundWave 
*RAM:*
A-DATA Gaming Series 2GB 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1600 (PC3 12800) Desktop Memory Model AX3U1600GB2G9-CG 
*CPU:*
AMD Phenom II X3 720 Black Edition Heka 2.8GHz Socket AM3 95W Triple-Core Processor HDZ720WFK3DGI - OEM 
*Operating System:*
Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium 64-bit 1-Pack for System Builders - OEM

Please give me any input you have. I need response pretty quickly as I want to build this with my brother and he is leaving in october and I need time to ship the parts here. NOTE: All of these items are specific items from newegg.com I'd like to get everything from there.

CURRENT PRICE TOTAL (With Shipping): $533.33


----------



## hhnq04 (Mar 19, 2008)

MOST modern motherboards have onboard audio and NIC, you don't need to purchase those separately.

ASRock isn't very good brand of mobo, look into ASUS or Gigabyte for higher quality.
Corsair is a better brand choice for PSU as well.
Check out the $500 build suggested in this thread. You can swap a few things around for upgrades, depending how close to $600 you'd like to get.

Feel free to ask more questions as they arise


----------



## Luxio (Jul 8, 2010)

hhnq04 said:


> MOST modern motherboards have onboard audio and NIC, you don't need to purchase those separately.
> 
> ASRock isn't very good brand of mobo, look into ASUS or Gigabyte for higher quality.
> Corsair is a better brand choice for PSU as well.
> ...


Wow, thanks a lot for the quick response! This is my first forum question.
Now that I'm looking at the rigs on that thread I'm thinking to myself that I may have looked up all those things for nothing....but I'm going to wait a while more to see if there are other answers/options...Thanks again!


----------



## Luxio (Jul 8, 2010)

hhnq04 said:


> MOST modern motherboards have onboard audio and NIC, you don't need to purchase those separately.
> 
> ASRock isn't very good brand of mobo, look into ASUS or Gigabyte for higher quality.
> Corsair is a better brand choice for PSU as well.
> ...


Is this a good motherboard substitute? (It seems a little cheap at $50)
GIGABYTE GA-MA74GM-S2 AM3/AM2+/AM2 AMD 740G Micro ATX AMD Motherboard


----------



## Luxio (Jul 8, 2010)

How do you edit a post? Because I've changed a few parts.....


----------



## shotgn (Aug 10, 2008)

Just post your updated list and we will go from there


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

For a new build using a AM3 CPU use a AM3 board and DDR3 ram.

What will the main use of the new PC be?
For example gaming will require a video card, video editing is better done on a Quad core.


----------



## Luxio (Jul 8, 2010)

NEW BUILD:

*Hard Drive:*
Seagate Barracuda 7200.12 ST3250318AS 250GB 7200 RPM SATA 3.0Gb/s 3.5" Internal Hard Drive -Bare Drive 
*Motherboard:*
GIGABYTE GA-870A-UD3 AM3 AMD 870 SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0 ATX AMD Motherboard 
*Graphics/Video Card:*
ZOTAC ZT-98GES5P-FDL GeForce 9800 GT 512MB 128-bit DDR3 PCI Express 2.0 x16 HDCP Ready SLI Support Video Card 
*Optical Drive:*
ASUS Black SATA DVD-ROM Drive Model DVD-E818A6T/BLK/B/G 
*Power Supply:*
hec X-Power Pro 600 600W Continuous @ 40°C ATX12V V2.2 SLI Ready CrossFire Ready Power Supply 
*RAM:*
A-DATA Gaming Series 2GB 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1600 (PC3 12800) Desktop Memory Model AX3U1600GB2G9-CG 
*CPU:*
AMD Phenom II X4 925 Deneb 2.8GHz Socket AM3 95W Quad-Core Processor HDX925WFGIBOX
*Operating System:*
Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium 64-bit 1-Pack for System Builders - OEM

Please update me on ways to save while keeping the same quality of system I have now as well. Thanks!

CURRENT PRICE TOTAL (With Shipping): $567.61


----------



## Luxio (Jul 8, 2010)

wrench97 said:


> For a new build using a AM3 CPU use a AM3 board and DDR3 ram.
> 
> What will the main use of the new PC be?
> For example gaming will require a video card, video editing is better done on a Quad core.


I do some video editing and animation, mainly surfing the net (but I'm BIG on multitasking), and at least be able to play recent and upcoming games at low-med settings....


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Newer games are not going to run well on integrated video, I would look to a mid range card Something like this> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814102843

Video Editing will run a lot better on the 4 core > http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814102843

What pricing are you looking at for the x3 CPU? 
Is it the OEM version without a heatsink and fan?


----------



## Luxio (Jul 8, 2010)

wrench97 said:


> Newer games are not going to run well on integrated video, I would look to a mid range card Something like this> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814102843
> 
> Video Editing will run a lot better on the 4 core > http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814102843
> 
> ...


Did you look at my updated list?
And I thought the video card link you gave was the same video card I had originally...did you read the whole list?
And I am opting for the 4-core...which is $130


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Didn't see the new list.

Hec is terrible quality supply, Look at a Corsair 550vx or 650tx for a 9800GT.
Gskill or OCZ is better for performance ram then Adata.


----------



## Luxio (Jul 8, 2010)

wrench97 said:


> Didn't see the new list.
> 
> Hec is terrible quality supply, Look at a Corsair 550vx or 650tx for a 9800GT.
> Gskill or OCZ is better for performance ram then Adata.


What about cooler master for a power supply? (I'm still trying to keep the price as low as possible..
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817171031
Is 500w just barely enough...??...
Will the rest of my build support ddr2 ram or does everything need to be ddr3?
Is Adata really that bad? Because it's one that I can get for a cheaper price.... already I'm at $600 after adding a case.. On another forum I was told that I wouldn't be able to use my old computer case if it was from an original manufacturer because the parts weren't made to come out of the case....is that true or is there a way to work around that?


----------



## hhnq04 (Mar 19, 2008)

The PSU is the worst place to skimp. If it fails, it can potentially bring the rest of the computer with it.

The motherboard will dictate whether you need ddr2 or ddr3, check the specifications listed for the one(s) you're considering.


----------



## Luxio (Jul 8, 2010)

hhnq04 said:


> The PSU is the worst place to skimp. If it fails, it can potentially bring the rest of the computer with it.
> 
> The motherboard will dictate whether you need ddr2 or ddr3, check the specifications listed for the one(s) you're considering.


http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817182199
Is that PSU any good?


----------



## shotgn (Aug 10, 2008)

Rosewill are the worst you can buy, The Power supply is 1 place you dont want to skimp. That is the heart of the computer

Corsair or seasonic
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139005


----------



## hhnq04 (Mar 19, 2008)

CPU Mobo Combo
Upgrades CPU to the 945, and is $10 cheaper than the 925 and Mobo bought separately.


----------



## Luxio (Jul 8, 2010)

shotgn said:


> Rosewill are the worst you can buy, The Power supply is 1 place you dont want to skimp. That is the heart of the computer
> 
> Corsair or seasonic
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139005


How about OCZ?? When you limit it to only two options it makes it hard to choose.....

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817341022

I got a good deal on a combo of that psu and a bigger hard drive.


----------



## Luxio (Jul 8, 2010)

hhnq04 said:


> CPU Mobo Combo
> Upgrades CPU to the 945, and is $10 cheaper than the 925 and Mobo bought separately.


Yeah, I've got that, I just didn't post an update on my list...it's changing fast!
But I've been more wary of getting combos like that. Thanks!


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

OCZ supplies are not bottom feeders but not the best you can do. 
I would however bump it up to Stealthstream 600w the Fatal1ty models don't have the protection circuits are rated at a lower temp, and your paying for name and light.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817341010


----------



## hhnq04 (Mar 19, 2008)

OCZ 700W Stealthstream
It's listed at $55, if you sign up for newegg's email list you'll get promo code and it's $45 after the mail-in-rebate. Not going to find a decent 700W psu for much cheaper than that.


----------



## Luxio (Jul 8, 2010)

hhnq04 said:


> OCZ 700W Stealthstream
> It's listed at $55, if you sign up for newegg's email list you'll get promo code and it's $45 after the mail-in-rebate. Not going to find a decent 700W psu for much cheaper than that.


Wow....Originally I had a combo of the 600W version and a CD/DVD Burner for $83 with $15 mail in rebate....and now I have a combo of the 700W and the same burner for $83 with $20 mail in rebate!! It's better, but it's cheaper!! I don't know how they price their items there but I like it.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

It's like a maze to figure it out


----------



## Luxio (Jul 8, 2010)

Hey guys!
Thanks so much for the help.
Now I just want to figure out what graphics card I should get.
What's the cheapest graphics card I can get that will play crysis on at least medium settings....??.. Will the 9800 GT do that? (I've heard that nVidia video cards sometimes don't work well with AMD machines...true?)


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Other way around ATI cards on nvidia chipsets can be tough, without integrated video on the board it won't be an issue. It's usually the 2 video drivers that cause problems.

9800GT or for DX11 a HD5770


----------



## Luxio (Jul 8, 2010)

wrench97 said:


> OCZ supplies are not bottom feeders but not the best you can do.
> I would however bump it up to Stealthstream 600w the Fatal1ty models don't have the protection circuits are rated at a lower temp, and your paying for name and light.
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817341010


Thanks! I'll keep the 9800 GT then...
Here's my completely updated list and could you (or anyone else) check it over quickly.

*Hard Drive:*
Western Digital Caviar Blue WD3200AAKS 320GB 7200 RPM SATA 3.0Gb/s 3.5" Internal Hard Drive -Bare Drive 
*Motherboard:*
GIGABYTE GA-870A-UD3 AM3 AMD 870 SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0 ATX AMD Motherboard 
*Graphics/Video Card:*
ZOTAC ZT-98GES5P-FDL GeForce 9800 GT 512MB 128-bit DDR3 PCI Express 2.0 x16 HDCP Ready SLI Support Video Card 
*Optical Drive:*
HP 24X Multiformat DVD Burner Black SATA Model 1270i LightScribe Support
*Power Supply:*
OCZ StealthXStream OCZ700SXS 700W ATX12V / EPS12V SLI Ready CrossFire Ready Active PFC Power Supply 
*RAM:*
A-DATA Gaming Series 2GB 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1600 (PC3 12800) Desktop Memory Model AX3U1600GB2G9-CG 
*CPU:*
AMD Phenom II X4 945 Deneb 3.0GHz Socket AM3 95W Quad-Core Desktop Processor HDX945WFGMBOX 
*Operating System:*
Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium 64-bit 1-Pack for System Builders - OEM


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

It'll all work.


----------

